
Alcohol and Inclusivity: Planning Tech Events with Non-Alcoholic Options - philk10
https://modelviewculture.com/pieces/alcohol-and-inclusivity-planning-tech-events-with-non-alcoholic-options
======
HelloNurse
An appalling view of a bizarre subculture of alcoholics, so addicted that they
apparently need to be reminded how to provide alcohol-free drinks.

"Informal interviews are conducted in bars, to see if potential employees are
likable in a social setting, or can hold up under heavy drinking with
clients."

Informal (or secret) interviews in bars are fine, but I would say goodbye at
the first signs of "heavy drinking".

"Co-workers gather in pubs to bond and shed the day’s frustrations."

I don't know anyone who attempts to drag colleagues to pubs instead of going
home. Coffee and lunch breaks provide more than enough "gathering".

"Good performance is rewarded with shared whiskey, tequila parties, opening up
the office taps."

How can booze at the office be anything more than a secret vice? For example,
in my workplace fridge there is a bottle of vodka, purportedly brought by a
naughty Ukrainian colleague just in case, and someone has consumed almost a
third of it over the course of a few months. So many people occasionally stay
late, alone or almost alone, that nobody cares to find out who's drinking. To
be clear: this actually counts as an unhealthy situation, not as a good
example, because someone might be occasionally drinking too much (at least,
too much to drive home).

"Free drinks wouldn’t be an acceptable payment for free labor"

The very idea implies alcoholic employers selecting mostly alcoholic
employees. Sadly, if USA universities are the dens of vice pictured by crime
news and popular culture, new graduates are likely to be at the peak of
alcoholism and therefore hiring addicts might not be too discriminatory or
intentional.

